# Agouti Red and Agouti Tan



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet agouti doe that I bred from my red imports. She is soon to be a mom herself I hope!









Handful of reds! A nice trio including the two original imports and their daughter! The heads look weird in this shot. I swear they aren't that bad in person! LOL!









And a little Agouti Tan buck who is going is the result of a litter that is trying to save the black tans I imported. I bred into the reds and got red, sable, and agouti tan. I will breed the does back to the father and hope to get nice black tans again! Wish me luck. This little man is going to Arkansas in April for Maggie.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

nice mice indeed 8D


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Look at the color on that agouti! Stunning


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice ... love all the red


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Awww they are beautiful mice


----------

